# CrocKeeper



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Did he dissapear or what?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Been busy from what I've heard, I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I have asked this before but no response. I hope he comes back. He was a valuable asset to this forum


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

At a guess, i'd say he's working in the tsunami damaged countries, but thats only a guess.

I'm sure (and hope) he'll be back. He would have said someting if he was leaving for good


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

he left for a bit, came back and i think he said he was going to where the hurricane hit for a few weeks, but that was AGES ago.


----------

